# Breast Pain?



## carolf (Jul 15, 2001)

Hi Everyone. I haven't posted for a while but have been reading the other posts on a regular basis. This is a great board. I have a question regarding breast pain--how many people out there experience this type of pain related to fibro? I have severe pain in my upper shoulders and back. I have pain in my rib cage (primarily on my right side) I am now experiencing breast pain and have done so for a while. Of course it gets worse around "my time of the month" At the present the muscles (at least I think its the muscles) above my right breast are so sore I can hardly touch them. I have a general feeling of heaviness in the breast too. I had a mammogram in December due to fibrocystic breast lumps that have since disappeared and not returned. Everything checked out fine. The pain seems to be related to the fibro since it is concentrated on the right side and coincides with pain in my arm, shoulders, and rib cage. Just wondered if anyone else out there has made the same type of connection? I suppose it could also be part of the costochondritis that I have experienced before. Sorry for the rambling, but somehow it helps to share my thoughts with others.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Yes, I, too, experience the breast pain and tenderness. I had a hysterectomy 10 years back, so it doesn't happen around my period time, but I get it often. Sometimes it's due to the stress levels I'm experiencing. Other times, there seems to be no explanation whatsoever except that I have Fibro. My shoulders and upper back are always sore and painful. I have never been able to get rid of that no matter what I've tried over the past 20 years. All my muscles in this body of mine are stiff and sore. I try to do stretches whenever I can---it seems to help for a while. I'm so stiff and sore whenever I sit for a while or even when I lay down. Mornings are hard when I first attempt to get out of bed. Once I am moving for a while, it gets a little better. My migraines and tension headaches are almost constant and I know it comes from the muscles being so tight and stiff through the neck, shoulders, and back. I show no signs of arthritis in these areas, so it has to be from the Fibro.Don't know you're age, but was wondering if you have had your heart checked. The reason I mention this is because most females do not exhibit the same type of heart symptoms as men do. They experience more shoulder and upper back discomfort, sore neck, achey jaw, etc. Might be worth mentioning to your Doc to be sure there's nothing more going on there.Take care and keep us posted.Karen


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Guys. I had a bad spate of breast pain last summer. Whether it was conincidence or not, that was also a time of an underactive thyroid gland and a flare of the M.E/CFS. There was general soreness of the breasts and stabbing pain alsoI found Evening Primrose Oil extremely helpful. You can get it in capsules from your chemist. My doctor recommended it to me and it did really help reduce the severity and frequency of the breast pain. I also get what I thought was breast pain, but not realise it is sore glands - the area to the side of the breasts under the arms. I get sore and sometimes swollen glands when the M.E/CFS flares (along with a sore throat and sometimes a fluctuating temperature). Hope this is of some help to somebody. Maybe you could give the Evening Primrose Oil a try? Best wishes


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2002)

Hi, another cause for breast pain is the lymph nodes. They have a tendency to be swollen with both FM and CFS. I have more trouble with my right side, which is par for my body. My whole right side, for some reason, is more effected by my phlebitis and shoulder/neck pain. For me, the heating pad and some ibuprofen help quite a bit. DD


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Carolf, I use to get the breast pain bad prior to my period, but since my hysterectomy I find it's much better. I still get breast pain, but higher up my breast. I remember there were times I couldn't stand putting my bra on because of the pain. I remember my gynecologist telling me that cutting out caffeine ie) coffee, tea, colas from your diet really helps with breast pain. For me it truly helped. This was advice she gave me years ago, and I don't remember the reason why. Has anyone heard of this before? The other thing that I was told that if you are top heavy to make sure you wear a bra with good support. I'm contemplating getting a custom made one (okay no one laugh I'm not that big







) I just need one that feels comfortable and has good support. Okay, just my 2 cents worth


----------



## carolf (Jul 15, 2001)

Thanks everyone. I'm glad to see that I seem to be on the right track. I am going to give the evening primrose oil a try. I never thought of the lymph glands having a connection, but after i read the post I realized that my lymph glands in my neck and my under arm area have seemed to be swollen this last while. I have also noticed a fluctuation in my temperature. DD it sounds like you and I have a lot of symptoms in common. My right side is definitely the target spot on my body. The glands in my neck are swollen on the right side, my right breast hurts, my rib cage is extremely painful on the right side, and when I experience abdominal pain, it too, is on my right side. My right arm usually aches most of the way down and my fingers on my right hand get tingly. Oh well, enough of this, thanks again for the help. Take care.


----------

